

Ask HN: Recommendations for tracking freelancer's time - tren

My city has opened its first shared working space for freelancers. They're wondering what the best way to track people's time is, as each freelancer is allocated a certain number of hours to use the office space per month. Is there any open source software that already does this?
======
andrewfelix
I have been grappling with a similar problem and have been developing a system
to track time without individuals continuously having to login in somewhere
and update a database.

Essentially my idea involves an auto generated email every Friday which asks
the user how they will be spending their time the following week. They are
given several options in the form of unique URL's. These URL's update the DB
automatically without the user having to login anywhere.

